# pre IBS diagnosis



## irenej0412 (Feb 10, 2015)

hello, im new to this group. ive been seeing my gastro doc for 2 weeks. ive had stomach crampings with constipation and diarrhea for about a month. my doc says all my signs point to IBS. trying to help relieve constipation has been a problem, as the meds trigger migraines and mine are very sensitive. im currently on omeprazole to help with heart burn. ive cut out gluten and recently had to cut out lactose as it no longer agrees with my body. im either constipated in pain or having diarrhea and in pain. is there any light at the end of this tunnel. my doc said if not better in a week we will have to do an endoscopy. im wondering at this point if i have celiac disease or if something more is wrong as i do not feel any better. so wth trying to find new gluten free and dairy free foods to eat, i have to somehow try to control my migraines as well. ive noticed once i cut out wheat entirely (even foods that say may contain wheat) ive been without a headache/migraine for a couple week now. how long did it take any of you to get diagnosed and what treatments, diet plans did you follow. any information would be appreciated.

Irene


----------

